
How to Tell the Temperature Using Crickets - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/how-to-tell-the-temperature-using-crickets/
======
lurchpop
Jesus. TL;DR: [http://pix-
media.s3.amazonaws.com/blog/839/how_tocalculate_t...](http://pix-
media.s3.amazonaws.com/blog/839/how_tocalculate_the_temperature_using_crickets.png)

